# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Mans fiksais riaa

## osscar

Tad nu gribējās steidzami salodēt RIAA preampu, ko arī izdarīju ātri , vispirms pasimulējot:

iedvesmas avots single ended RIAA bez feedbeka:



tātad par cik mani N  lauķi klejo - izmantoju P lauķus no atlikumiem:

mana shēma:



gala rezultāts p2p montāža :



Barojas ar bačām, jo nav salodēts labs stabilizators.

Detaļas: panasonic 2sj74BL traņi, Rifa zilie polipropilēna kondensatori. pārējais no krājumiem. Elnas elektrolīts - low esr.

Ieejas līmenis no mm galvas - 3mV +-, izejā 0.5V , kas man pietiek lai A klases ampu dabūtu klipā. Mierīgi var ar šo dabūt izejā 1.8V, tikai tad THD būs 0.5 vai pat vairāk % . tikai otrā harmoniskā, nekādu augstāko. Man spice rāda 0.1% Thd apm.

skan vienkārši dievīgi, ja salīdzinu ar vef101 un RRR up001

Pēc tam būs cits variants ar bjt kaskodēm + jfet buferi un CCS + ar šunta reg  barokli un tā, kamēr detaļas nāk - izmantošu šo  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Hm, tiem parasti priekšā ir 47 kilo vēl kondensators paralēli (atkarībā no galvas). Vai ir kāds pamatojums DIN konektoru pielietojumam? VEF-101 preampā ir švaks opītis ar korekciju atpakaļsaitē, bet UP-001 jau ir nopietna tranzistoru kapsēta ar divpolāru barošanu un teju 30 V plecā (kas kārtīgu _bēniņu rūmi_ nodrošina). Ar ko tieši pāris lauktranzistoru dievīgāk skan?

----------


## osscar

Jā var likt kondensatoru, taču man nav galvas datasheet.
šim ir tikai viena harmoniskā - otrā, pārējo nav. jo lielāks gain - jo vairāk k2. iedod nedaudz savu skanējuma niansi.
up001 shēmu neatceros, slinkums pētīt, bet tur bija arī elektrolīti signāla ceļā , kas daudziem nepatīk + netīrs opīts tembru blokā ? vai? Viņam kopumā bija tomēr pazems S/N .

----------


## normundss

Izskatās labi, kāda galva priekšā?  Vai fonu neķer šādā atvērtā variantā?  Man pat ja zemētai metāla kastei tikai augšu noņem, var labi dzirdēt mobilo telefonu tirkšķēšanu un īdēšanu.  

100k R1 galviņas slogošanai varētu būt par daudz.  MM galvām tipiska slodze ir 47k, dažām (piemēram Shure M97xE) forumos iesaka 62k-68k slodzi, kas jau ir daudz. Var vēl pamēģināt paralēli R1 likt C, kādus 10pf-400pf.  Man labāk patīk skanējums ar mazāku C slodzi kā ražotāju rekomendētā. Es pašlaik lietoju 15pF polistirēnus ieejā, kas kopā ar Technics SL-1210 standarta vada 120pF galviņai dod apmēram 135pF kapacitatīvo slodzi. 

Par galviņu slogošanu var palasīties piemēram http://www.hagtech.com/loading.html

Es arī savējo opampu RIAA esmu pārtaisījis uz pilnīgi pasīvo filtru, gandrīz identiski kā Tavā variantā. Un pašlaik arī  lietoju ar bateriju barošanu, kamēr prātoju par opampu vai šunta regulatoriem   ::  Varbūt rīt saņemšos un ielikšu forumā.

----------


## osscar

fona nav vispār jo barojas no baterijām  ::   lauķiem ir mazāka tendence ķert RF nekā bipolārajiem. šim var arī ebajā gatavu setu nopirkt par attiecīgu naudiņu:

http://cgi.ebay.com/BHL-Audio-JFET-P...item35b044b611

Kondensatorus te var likt pēc maka un pēc vēlmēm - kaut ar čūskas eļļu  :: 

nav galvas datasheet - tāpēc par C un R pagaidām nelauzu galvu. uzlikšu kādreiz labāku galvu - tad pielasīšu - bet eju uz šo variantu no Salas:

----------


## osscar

par DIN, vnk aparātam ir DIN un neceļas roka to bojāt - var jau uzlikt DIN RCA - bet tad vienkāršāk DIN lai paliek.un liekas man vēl viens lieks pāris RCA jacku nebija pa rokai  ::  viens tikai bija un kā reiz derīgs - ar neizolētu GND  ::

----------


## sate

> 100k R1 galviņas slogošanai varētu būt par daudz.  MM galvām tipiska slodze ir 47k, dažām (piemēram Shure M97xE) forumos iesaka 62k-68k slodzi, kas jau ir daudz. Var vēl pamēģināt paralēli R1 likt C, kādus 10pf-400pf.  Man labāk patīk skanējums ar mazāku C slodzi kā ražotāju rekomendētā. Es pašlaik lietoju 15pF polistirēnus ieejā, kas kopā ar Technics SL-1210 standarta vada 120pF galviņai dod apmēram 135pF kapacitatīvo slodzi. 
> 
> Par galviņu slogošanu var palasīties piemēram http://www.hagtech.com/loading.html


 Lai tekstu varētu saprotamāk uztvert, ieteiktu  piedomāt par jēdzienu ''slodze'' un ''slodzes pretestība'' lietošanu.

----------


## tornislv

... kam vajadzēja, visu tāpat saprata, bet kam Islande ar garo "ī" prasās, itāliešu valodu savajadzējās (un kāpēc tad ne spāniešu valodu arī?) un eiras ir labas, tiem nav ko slogot nervu sistēmu, lasot profesionālo žargonu !   ::

----------


## Isegrim

> šim var arī ebajā gatavu setu nopirkt par attiecīgu naudiņu


 Pirmais, kas tur iekrita acīs - sovjetu papīra kondensatori   ::  . Laikam baigi labie  ::  .
P.S. Referencei jau nav jāizmanto UP-001 visā tā garumā; var tak signālu tūlīt aiz phono preampa paņemt.

----------


## normundss

> fona nav vispār jo barojas no baterijām   lauķiem ir mazāka tendence ķert RF nekā bipolārajiem. šim var arī ebajā gatavu setu nopirkt par attiecīgu naudiņu:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BHL-Audio-JFET-P...item35b044b611
> 
> Kondensatorus te var likt pēc maka un pēc vēlmēm - kaut ar čūskas eļļu 
> 
> nav galvas datasheet - tāpēc par C un R pagaidām nelauzu galvu. uzlikšu kādreiz labāku galvu - tad pielasīšu - bet eju uz šo variantu no Salas:


 Ar fonu es šajā gadījumā domāju RFI.  Es arī baroju no baterijām, bet ja kaut viens sāns korpusam vaļā, mobilie tirkšķ ka vai nu.  Mūzikai skanot jau tiešā veidā to nedzird, bet klusumā gan.

Bet R1 samazināt pamēģini gan, kaut otru 100k paralēli piemet, cik tur tā darba. Ar slodzes C es paspēlējos, secināju ka manā gadījumā mazāk=labāk. RIAA filtra kondensatorus un rezistorus labāk likt precīzos vai pielasīt.  Galvenais lai pa kanāliem daudz neatšķiras, absolūtā precizitāte jau nav tik svarīga.  
"Coupling" C izejā es vispār gribu likvidēt un uztaisīt DC servo.

----------


## normundss

> šim var arī ebajā gatavu setu nopirkt par attiecīgu naudiņu
> 
> 
>  Pirmais, kas tur iekrita acīs - sovjetu papīra kondensatori   . Laikam baigi labie  .


 Tie zaļie K42Y taisa "mīkstu skaņu" - labi priekš mp3 klausīšanās, vinilam es diez vai tādus liktu.

----------


## sate

> ... kam vajadzēja, visu tāpat saprata, bet kam Islande ar garo "ī" prasās, itāliešu valodu savajadzējās (un kāpēc tad ne spāniešu valodu arī?) un eiras ir labas, tiem nav ko slogot nervu sistēmu, lasot profesionālo žargonu !


 Negribas jau piedrazot tēmu, bet man neliekas veiksmīgs un atbilstošs minētais salīdzinājums. Žargonu saprotu, bez nervu noslodzes  ::  .

----------


## osscar

šis jau ir SE variants ? kā tu Normund biji domājis to DC servo? tas vai tad nebija PP variantiem ?  turklāt te ir divi C signāla ceļā...jā ar rezistoriem paspēlēšos šodien. 1min . jautājums. Nezinu,cik klausījos nekādu trokšņu nav ne no mobilā nekā. opampi vairāk jūtīgi uz RFI - mobilie , lampu ieslēgšana izslēgšana ut.t. palīdz ja starp ieejām ieliek kādu mazu C.

----------


## osscar

tikko pamēģināju zvanošu mob. nolikt blakus- nekāda ietekme. rekur N.Passa citāts par BJT vs Jfet ieejā >
 Originally posted by lumanauw
Is this because B-E (in bipolar transistors) is forming a diode?
Pass:
So I've been told, and it's plausible. As a matter of actual fact,
when I developed circuits which did not use bipolar inputs, the
RF pickup complaints went to zero.

vienīgi Jfet ir capacitāte augstāka, bet to labo ar bjt  kaskodi   ::

----------


## karloslv

JFET taču arī formē diodi kaut kādā ziņā?

----------


## osscar

tulkojat paši, citādi es ne tā izteikšos:

Jfet typically reverese biased by volt or two. B-E junction of BJT is forward biased by  about 600mV. This means that the latter is more prone to recitication effects at B-E junction.

----------


## karloslv

Jā, atvainojos par īso komentāru, ierakstīju un iedomājos pats, ka tur parasti ir noteikta nobīde. Tavā shēmā gan manuprāt Vgs sanāk -0,1-0,2V maksimums, cik saprotu no traņu specenes (šie pilnībā aizveras jau pie -1V), savukārt Voltersa shēmā nav nekādas nobīdes, un tur ar signālu var iebraukt neveselīgā diodes režīmā, lai gan signāls te patiesībā ir mazs.

----------


## osscar

jā, varētu būt ap 0.2V manā variantā.

----------


## osscar

ieejas rezistors nomainīts uz 47k. mazu pf labu kondensatoru izņemot keramiku man nav pa rokai, cik palasīju = ar vadu kapacitāti pietiek. pagaidām bez C izmantoju.

----------


## osscar

aktuālā shēma:

----------


## normundss

> šis jau ir SE variants ? kā tu Normund biji domājis to DC servo? tas vai tad nebija PP variantiem ?  turklāt te ir divi C signāla ceļā...jā ar rezistoriem paspēlēšos šodien. 1min . jautājums. Nezinu,cik klausījos nekādu trokšņu nav ne no mobilā nekā. opampi vairāk jūtīgi uz RFI - mobilie , lampu ieslēgšana izslēgšana ut.t. palīdz ja starp ieejām ieliek kādu mazu C.


 DC servo vairāk attiecināms uz manu opampu konstrukciju, to es te drusku ne pa tēmu ierakstīju.  Vienkārši skaļi domāju   ::

----------


## osscar

pievienoju RIAA korekcijas grafiku + THD @ 1K - izejā ap 0.9V pie 0.5V attiecīgi mazāk .







nu tas jā - es jau domāju, ka tā   ::  
šis tāds baigi viegli sametams variants p2p. 1h laikā. plates pamatne kā masa kalpo.citi neiesaka pārāl lielu C likt izejā lai nav problēmas ar IZ skaņām..

----------


## normundss

> ieejas rezistors nomainīts uz 47k. mazu pf labu kondensatoru izņemot keramiku man nav pa rokai, cik palasīju = ar vadu kapacitāti pietiek. pagaidām bez C izmantoju.


 Nu un kā?  Ar 100k sanāk pacēlums augšās, rezultātā pārmērīgi _gaišs_ skanējums. Ar 47k vajadzētu būt līdzsvarotākai skaņai.  

Man pa nakti guļot atausa gaisma par tiem vecajiem krievu kondensatoriem ebay bildē   ::  Ja ebay konstrukcija atbilst pirmajai shēmai šajā tēmā, tad 100k slodzes rezistors paceļ augšas, un krievu papīra kondensatori tās savukārt nomīkstina.  Rezultātā varētu būt daudzmaz līdzsvarots skanējums ar savu _odziņu_.  Savukārt, ja visu sataisa ar moderniem polipropilēna C, būs daudz augšas.  To var izkompensēt samazinot ieejas R, bet skanējums noteikti būs savādāks.  Kā labāk patīk - tā jau dziļi personīga lieta.  Ar Spice to nenosimulēsi, diez vai tur kondensatoru modeļi ir tik precīzi.

Vispār es arī ar vienu aci skatos uz Salas Simplistic RIAA, bet pagaidām vēl ir vairākas variācijas ko gribu izmēģināt ar opampiem.  Barošanas varianti, DC servo, _current feedback_, invertējošā ieeja - tam laikam vajadzēs MC galviņu, uz ko pamazām briestu.

----------


## osscar

re kur ārzemju forumā vīri mērījuši opampa riaa un šo uz sk170

. jā uz ausi ar 47K liekas ka labāk skan  ::  bet tā sākumā vienm\er liekas kad kaut ko samaina. liekas nedaudz dinamiskāk.

----------


## osscar

zini es neteiktu , ka augšas baigi izteiktās. vairāk gan liekas ka basīgāk skan  ::   Bet tas gan laikam no pašas LP un galvas ar atkarīgs. Katrā ziņā man vēl basu pie paceļ amps ar savu zemo DF.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja vajag stabilu kondiķi - sovjetu K31. Neko nemaksā un nekas labāks par vizlu vēl nav izdomāts.

----------


## osscar

vizla derētu, jāaizstaigā būs kaut kad līdz latgalītei.

----------


## normundss

> zini es neteiktu , ka augšas baigi izteiktās. vairāk gan liekas ka basīgāk skan   Bet tas gan laikam no pašas LP un galvas ar atkarīgs. Katrā ziņā man vēl basu pie paceļ amps ar savu zemo DF.


 Ja augšas samazina tad skan basīgāk pēc definīcijas   ::  Tā arī teorētiski vajadzētu būt samazinot galviņas slodzes pretestību.

----------


## osscar

Laikam tā sanāk  ::  man vēl jāpalasa teorija par LP, galvām, tipiem ut.t. Tu vairāk esi šo jomu izkodis.

----------


## normundss

> Ja vajag stabilu kondiķi - sovjetu K31. Neko nemaksā un nekas labāks par vizlu vēl nav izdomāts.


 Stabilitātei - jā, bet gudri cilvēki (Walt Jung & Stanley P. Lipshitz) raksta, ka vizla nav tas labākais variants http://waltjung.org/PDFs/A_High_Accurac ... etwork.pdf



> Mica capacitors, while entirely adequate for steady state bench tests, have some dielectric absorption which is undesirable for auditioning tests. Polystyrene capacitors are preferable for listening, as are metal film resistors.


 Tas gan rakstīts par RIAA filtra elementiem, bet domāju , ka attiecināms arī uz slodzes C ieejā. Vizla gan droši vien būs labāka par keramiku, bet ļoti iespējams, ka labākais variants izrādīsies vispār nelikt papildus C ieejā.

----------


## osscar

nu tā ir. man ar pašlaik tīri labi patīk bez slodzes C. Importa vizlas parasti ir padārgi salīdzinoši - virs lata un LV vispār praktiski nepieejami. Atceros AB klases ampam no digikeya sūtīju, bet dažu kondensatoru dēļ nav vērts. Es baigi pašliek ar C neaizraujos - RIFA vai Wima plipropilēns šķiet gana labi, vai tie elfas apaļie - https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...0-46&toc=18844 esmu tos izmantojis. Var jau protams ņemt tos no farnell - ar vaska papīru ut.t. pa 17 eur gabalā .

----------


## normundss

> re kur ārzemju forumā vīri mērījuši opampa riaa un šo uz sk170


 Tas salīdzinājums nav gluži korekts.  TL072 (ko es mēģināju) RIAA priekšpastiprinātājā ir nebaudāms sūds salīdzinājumā ar normāliem opampiem, piemēram LME49720, LT1124, OPA2134.

Par bipolāro tranzistoru jutību uz RFI laikam taisnība arī opampu gadījumā - sākumā man konstrukcija stāvēja bez kastes ar OPA2134 ieejā, neko nedzirdēju.  Tagad ieejā stāv LT1124 - atverot kasti, ķer ne tikai manu mobilo, bet arī _zonu_ no torņa.

----------


## normundss

> nu tā ir. man ar pašlaik tīri labi patīk bez slodzes C. Importa vizlas parasti ir padārgi salīdzinoši - virs lata un LV vispār praktiski nepieejami. Atceros AB klases ampam no digikeya sūtīju, bet dažu kondensatoru dēļ nav vērts. Es baigi pašliek ar C neaizraujos - RIFA vai Wima plipropilēns šķiet gana labi, vai tie elfas apaļie - https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...0-46&toc=18844 esmu tos izmantojis. Var jau protams ņemt tos no farnell - ar vaska papīru ut.t. pa 17 eur gabalā .


 Farnell var dabūt arī mazos polistirēna kondensatorus, maksā ap latu.  Sūtīt labi caur http://www.baltelectron.lv, var bez piegādes maksas kaut vienu kondensatoru pasūtīt.

----------


## osscar

tā ir, būs kaut kas no farnela tāpat jāņem, tad paskatīšos , kas jamiem vēl piedāvājumā. Vēl; man bija doma phono preampu no saules bačām barot, man kā reiz viens 12V panelis ir  ::  vajag vēl vienu. tad to nogaismot ar lediem vai kā tā. Bet laikam jau palikšu pie šunta barokļa. jāsagaida visas detaļas, tad varēs fantazēt.

----------


## osscar

Par cik ienācās SK170 lauķi, pasimulēju šādu pašu RIAA gan ar SK170 gan SJ74 - rezultātā pie vienādiem pārējiem parametriem- barošana, darba režīms etc. P kanāls ar SJ74 uzrāda zemāku THD (izejas līmenis ar identisks) - P kanāls 0.1% THD, N kanāls - 0.3% -it kā ,matu skaldīšana, bet šie ir it kā pāris, taču rezultāts atšķiras, nu vēl spices modeļi varbūt nav precīzi...

----------


## Mosfet

Tā tava shēma ir tālu no pilnības . Es ieteiktu ieejā ielikt 1-3 paralēli jfetus, tad kaskodē to pašu jfetu, pēc tam buferis jfetu, un tikai tad korekcijas tīklu un izejā pēc pastiprinātāja kaskādes arī buferis.   ::  Spicē viss atkarīgs no modeļa.

----------


## karloslv

> Tā tava shēma ir tālu no pilnības . Es ieteiktu ieejā ielikt 1-3 paralēli jfetus, tad kaskodē to pašu jfetu, pēc tam buferis jfetu, un tikai tad korekcijas tīklu un izejā pēc pastiprinātāja kaskādes arī buferis.   Spicē viss atkarīgs no modeļa.


 O, te būtu labi paskaidrot nezinātājiem un puszinātājiem. Ko īsti dotu paralēli feti pirmajā kaskādē? Vai pareizi saprotu, ka vienkārši mazāku izejas pretestību? Pēc tam iesaki vēl buferi likt, lai vēl vairāk samazinātu izejas pretestību pirms filtra?

Un kaskode? Millera efekta samazināšanai?

----------


## ansius

jfet savā darbības principā ir ļoti, ļoti līdzīgs radiolampai. un tiem ir kopīgi parametri - ļoti liela ieejas pretestība un liela izejas pretestība. šāda shēma ir patiesība ļoti nestabila un neparedzama, jo pirmo buferi (ar lielu izejas pretestību) slogo filtrs kas ir sasodīti atkarīgs no pakāpes pirms izejas pretestības un nākamās pakāpes ieejas pretestības. Tādēļ pirms filtra ieteicams samazināt bufera izejas pretestību, te nu gaumes jautājums un cik nu visu gribās sarežģīt. izejā tā pat ieejas pretestību vēlams pēc iespējas augstāku, un izejas pēc iespējas zemāku. Domāju ka šajā shēmā filtra komponenšu nomināli ir pielasīti attiecīgajām JFET ieejas/izejas pretestībām, jo mainot ur kaut ko, korekcijas ķēdes ir jāpārveido. tādēļ es personīgi dodu priekšroku korekcijas ķēdei pretsaitē - mazāk atkarīgs no paša priekšpastiprinātāja konkrētajiem parametriem. jo īpaši opamp realizācijā.

----------


## osscar

pasimulēšu šo vakarā.

Paralēli Jfet - mazāki trokšņi. Tranzitori jāpielasa. Tas pie mīnusiem. Kaskode a Bipolāro - samazina JFETa kapacitāti un uzlabo AFR. Strāvas avots - normalizē un palielina pastiprinājuma K - tā laikam bija. Piedevām Kaskode  un Strāvas avots uzlabo PSRR . Gudrākie papildinās. Šī shēma tiešām skan neslikti priekš savas vienkāršības un ir dzīvotspējīga. mēģināšu padarboties ar lodāmuru un kaskodēm.

----------


## karloslv

> Domāju ka šajā shēmā filtra komponenšu nomināli ir pielasīti attiecīgajām JFET ieejas/izejas pretestībām, jo mainot ur kaut ko, korekcijas ķēdes ir jāpārveido.


 Ok, tad biju pareizi sapratis - shēmā nomināli ir pielasīti, taču tā nav pārāk modulāra, pamainot pirmās kaskādes pastiprinājumu (resp., R13), viss filtrs jāpārrēķina, utt. Ieejas pretestība, ko redz filtra izeja gan ir skaidri definēta - R5. 

Par strāvas avotu - kopā ar diodēm tas taču strādā kā sprieguma stabilizators.  

Par trokšņiem - ir kāds ātrais paskaidrojums, kāpēc paralēliem jfet vajadzētu mazināt trokšņus?

Btw, kāds ir pastiprinājuma koeficients? Man uz pirkstiem rēķinot, sanāk pie g=22mS katrai kaskādei aptuveni 2,7*22=59,4 (35dB). Mīnus filtra vājinājums, un tad jau laikam pareizi saskatu grafikā ap 64 dB zemajā galā.

----------


## ansius

> Ieejas pretestība, ko redz filtra izeja gan ir skaidri definēta - R5.


 tas nav tik viennozīmīgi - jo vēl vērā ir jāņem jfet ieejas kapacitāte, kas ņemot vērā to ka ieejas pretestība ir samērā augsta, spēlē diez gan lielu lomu pat dzirdamos apgabalos.




> Par trokšņiem - ir kāds ātrais paskaidrojums, kāpēc paralēliem jfet vajadzētu mazināt trokšņus?


 jfet pamatā ir kāda tipa trokšņi? pameklē - uz reiz sapratīsi...




> Par strāvas avotu - kopā ar diodēm tas taču strādā kā sprieguma stabilizators.


 ja mēs piesienam spriegumu pie konstantas vērtības tad kas mums staigā dinamiski? un otrādāk?

----------


## karloslv

Nu paga, paga, ja ar strāvas avotu slogo diodes, kam ir ļoti stāva raksturlīkne, tad spriegums uz tām mainās ļoti maz diezgan plašā strāvu diapazonā. Varbūt pārpratu Tavu pretjautājumu.

----------


## osscar

šajā shēmā nav css, tas stabilizators, kā jau minēji.

----------


## guguce

Šis ir tas gadījums, kad vienkāršāks nav labāks. 
http://img.lejup.lv/viewer.php?id=1299657323.gif[attachment=0:ikzmsxo9]diagramma.gif[/attachment:ikzmsxo9]

----------


## Mosfet

A ko Tu Guguce ar to shēmu gribēji pateikt??????? Ir simtiem tūkstoši shēmu RIAA, ar ko Tava ir labāka?????

Kā jau iepriekš minēju mana doma par RIAA būtu sekojoša
http://foto2.inbox.lv/jg1234/shema-2/riaa.gif
 Tātad ieeja 2jfet samazinātu trokšņus, tie virsu sēž kaskodes slegums, palielinām F augšejo, mazinām ieejas kapacitāti, mazinām trokšņus, nodrošinām stabilitāti,palielinām pārslodzes iespēju, otrā kaskāde atkārtotājs kas salāgo RIAA korekcijas ieejas impendanci ar pirmās kaskādes izejas pretestību, samazinām slodzi pirmai kaskādei, pec tam seko RIAA korekcija atkal ieeja kā pirmā kaskāde ar tādu pašu izeju  un domu lai izeja var slogot ar zemu R. Tā ir tikai doma.

----------


## osscar

izskatās smuki, tikai man tagad P kanāls trūkst - man kādi 5 ir P kanāla un 25 N kanāla   ::   jāmeklē sj traņi. Bet simulatorā paspēlēšos ar tavu variantu.

----------


## guguce

Nejūtos vainīgs pie tik daudzām  shēmām   ::  
Ne jau vienmēr vienkāršākais ir labākais. 
 No ieejas pastiprinātāja ir atkarīgs visa trakta skanējums 
(tas tiešām bija jāzin). 
Tāpēc šeit ''spiest'' uz vienkāršību nevajadzētu. 
Šajā shēmā ar diezgan vecām detaļām panākts ļoti labs rezultāts.

----------


## osscar

nu ne vienmēr tās tehniski sarežģītākās shēmas ir tās labākās  ::  man patīk tādi īsie ceļi - 2 lauķi preampā un 2 jaudiniekā   ::  Var jau protams visu izlaist caur pus duci opampu un arī būs ok, na vkus i cvet tovarischa njet .

----------


## osscar

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

pasūtīju šādu budžeta kasti , toties komplektā RCA + tīkla spraudnis.

raportēšu par kvalitāti, kad atbrauks.

----------


## Zigis

runājot par budžeta variantiem, es savēlo ieliku šādā kastē:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Aluminum- ... 3a5d37f0b6
pilnīgi pietiek, protams barošanas bloks ārējais.
Tam tirgonim veikalā vel visādas al. kastes, lētas, free shipping, bet nelielas.

Domāju, ja kādreiz saņemšos uz kādu Salas regulātoru, salikšu regulātoru un RIAA divos stāvos, augstums pietiek. Trafu, tiltu un kādu pirmo kndiķi atsevišķā korpusā.

----------


## osscar

jā šīs skatijos, bet mazas  ::

----------


## osscar

kamēr korpuss ceļo pie manis - uzzīmēju platīti verķim. 




šodien pielasīju 2sk170BL traņus pēc Idss - no 25 gab, atlasīju 9.83mA, 9,80mA, 9.94mA un 10.02mA. Pārējie bija izmētāti diezgan plaši - no 7mA līdz kādi 10.6mA.

----------


## guguce

Es ar pieliku bildīti.

----------


## osscar

salodēju jamo - jāpatestē kā skan.

----------


## osscar

Atnāca tā Ķīnas kaste , nekāda vaina - labs korpuss + visi štrunti komplektā. Izskatās krāsots ALU vai nopūsts ar PVC, nav anodēts.
vēl tikai jāpielodē vadi un viss notiks.



apakša - 4 skrūves tur plati + gumjas pekas.



dizains - idejiski līdzīgs manam diy f5.






aizmugure - par DIN jau stāstīju + RCA izejas.

----------


## osscar

Neliels update:
aparāti darbībā:



pie vienām sāpēm arī nomainīju tumbu konektorus:



mazajam paveicās - līdz apakšējai malai knapi pus mm palika, jo šie ir resnāki.

----------


## AndrisZ

Kāpēc gan tumbām neizmantot normālus konektorus kā piemēram šos:
http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?catID=292&lang=lv#a292
Vai vēl ko labāku no PRO sērijas?

----------


## Isegrim

> Kāpēc gan tumbām neizmantot normālus konektorus kā piemēram šos:
> Vai vēl ko labāku no PRO sērijas?


 Kas vainas skrūvējamām klemmēm mājas pastiprinātājam stacionāros apstākļos? Ja nav jāapskaņo koncerti un vienā gabalā jāpārkrāmē mobilās skatuves, pēc _speakon_ līdzīgiem profesionāliem risinājumiem nav īsti vajadzības.

----------


## AndrisZ

Osscar's jau te nemitīgi to vien dara kā štepselē un pārštepselē savus aparātus visdažādākos veidos biežāk kā skatuves tehniku.  ::  
Tāpēc arī tāds ieteikums.

----------


## osscar

nē, neštepselēju gan bieži  ::  reizēm uznāk kāre pārmainīt - tā jau parasti viss ir stacionārs, vnk bija man CD parāts uz testu -tad nācās patestēt uz dažādiem ampiem.

----------


## osscar

lai nebūtu jāskrūvē, ienācās šādi Nakamichi, nezinu vai original, bet pārklājums ir nevadošs. Funkcionē pa pirmo.

----------


## Larisa

Pie banāna jau tāpat jāpieskrūvē!   ::

----------


## osscar

bet ja bieži maina pastūžus, tad nav visu laiku jāskrūvē.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Caur izolāciju iegūts paaugstināts _fool proof_ faktors !  ::  
Operatīvai pastiprinātāju/skaļruņu salīdzināšanai tāpat kāda selektora/komutatora kaste vēlama - kamēr pārspraudīsi, būs jau aizmirsies, kā iepriekšējais skanēja. Ar _tumbleri_ var pulka reižu uz priekšu/atpakaļ slēgāt un nianses ķert.

----------

